# S/s Drip Tip



## johan (2/4/14)

Anybody have stock of, or an extra "muffler" type drip tip to sell?


??


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

johan said:


> Anybody have stock of, or an extra "muffler" type drip tip to sell?
> 
> View attachment 2915
> ??


Will bring you one to the vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Thanks @TylerD you're a star except on 1 April

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

Check vaporize.co.za


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Check vaporize.co.za



Thanks vaalboy


----------

